# Metal Barn Ideas



## bizz (Feb 27, 2018)

Looking at purchasing a small metal barn (42 x 21). Im looking for pictures of people that are using them and wondering if they would purchase one again. Thanks


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Exciting! I have a wood barn, so I'm not much help but here is one thread on the setup of a metal carport as a goat barn: https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/new-barn.182230/#post-1938443


----------



## bizz (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks! I’m just surprised there are not more pictures of people’s barns.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

We have a large somewhat commercial garage that we turned one side of it into a barn. We did get a couple smaller sheds that are plastic


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

my barn is 40 x 80 post and pole barn. your barn is never big enough. it is 14 foot high with 4 foot side walls the rest of the wall is covered with wind break material. stops the wind but lets the uv light in so my barn is always being sanitized.


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Mar 5, 2017)

bizz said:


> Looking at purchasing a small metal barn (42 x 21). Im looking for pictures of people that are using them and wondering if they would purchase one again. Thanks


Did you build your barn? I'm researching metal barn ideas now, and would love feedback from someone who recently did it!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

My sheep built it. i saved money for three years and hired the work done.


----------

